# $35 bow vise



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

This is the best $35 I've spent on archery equipment. It's a basic bicycle vise. Does everything I need it to do.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## double0lx (Dec 2, 2007)

Yup.. I introduced it to the AT world a couple years ago.

My bow vice








My bow vice


So I figured I would share this to everyone. Instead of spending nearly $200 on an OMP vice or $50 for the apple vice, I decided to be more mobile to take on trips if need be. I can also set up in my man cave. It cost $50 shipped from roadbikeoutlet.com... came in two days and SUPER solid...




r.tapatalk.com






Mathews Triax
HHA Kingpin 3-pin
HHA Virtus rest
Mathews flatline 6”
Gold Tip velocity 300


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

double0lx said:


> Yup.. I introduced it to the AT world a couple years ago.
> 
> My bow vice
> 
> ...


Wish i would have thought of it years ago like u did. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

I use the same thing....$24 well spent


----------



## bubbabean (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## tryn2hunt (Aug 29, 2018)

Aaannnnddd....BOOM! I did the same thing, got the idea from the thread here that double0lx did.


----------



## Junglejim (Jan 14, 2014)

Where do you get them ?


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Junglejim said:


> Where do you get them ?


Ebay or Amazon. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

tryn2hunt said:


> Aaannnnddd....BOOM! I did the same thing, got the idea from the thread here that double0lx did.
> View attachment 7310464


I like how you put that on a corner. More range. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

I got mine at Aldi's grocery chain a while back for my bicycle addiction, just dual use it. I was looking at an Orange Mountain set up like my range has to use and seen the cost. Wife said, why not the bike stand......it works perfectly.


----------



## Nathanstandlee90 (Nov 19, 2020)

That is a great idea


----------



## Jsand929 (Jul 26, 2020)

Glad I looked at this before I spent the cash, can you rotate the head to hold the bow horizontally?


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Jsand929 said:


> Glad I looked at this before I spent the cash, can you rotate the head to hold the bow horizontally?


Yes u can. Don't have a pic tho. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsand929 (Jul 26, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> Yes u can. Don't have a pic tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Awesome about to order one now, thanks for the info


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Jsand929 said:


> Glad I looked at this before I spent the cash, can you rotate the head to hold the bow horizontally?


Guess i did have a pic









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablete (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I’m gonna order mine.


----------



## BrazBowNinja (Nov 15, 2019)

I have the wall mount version of that same vice. I found it on Amazon, but haven't seen it on there since. It has a bracket that mounts to my work bench, that makes it instantly ready when I need it, and easily removed for storing out of the way, when I don't. Using the bow stabilizer with it, is the way to go!


----------



## Marmax1967 (Nov 25, 2020)

Great idea. I need one for my mountain bike anyway.


----------



## Mickels (Aug 12, 2009)

here is one with a stand for $42, Great Idea ruffjason definitely looking into these. I already have a vice but I like this setup better


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Wish I had thought of this......  









This photo was a couple years ago when it first arrived. I used clamps to hold it in place and test it out, then bolted it down. Awesome idea and very functional. I've heard guys say, "Well it is being held by the stabilizer".....then see pix of guys carrying their bows by the stab at 3D shoots or hauling their bow up a tree by the stab???


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mickels said:


> View attachment 7313157
> 
> 
> here is one with a stand for $42, Great Idea ruffjason definitely looking into these. I already have a vice but I like this setup better


I like this version better as well. You can walk 360 around the bow. Take it with you. Throw a piece of pvc pipe in the clamp and doubles as a bow hanger in the backyard when practicing.


----------



## WoodenRails (Nov 23, 2020)

Wow can't believe I never thought about this. Thanks!


----------



## Tumble (Nov 29, 2020)

Great thread and idea!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitea87 (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for the idea

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ekul73 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ordering one of those this week for sure now, easy peasy!


----------



## tidriver (Dec 25, 2013)

Mickels said:


> View attachment 7313157
> 
> 
> here is one with a stand for $42, Great Idea ruffjason definitely looking into these. I already have a vice but I like this setup better


can you share a link to this stand vice?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

What’s the name of the bicycle vise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

bambikiller said:


> What’s the name of the bicycle vise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Conquer. Ebay or amazon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks ordering now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Hawk55 (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like it does a good job


----------



## Kgrimm (Dec 12, 2020)

This is great, and a lot less expensive than the one I was planning on. Thanks for sharing this idea!


----------



## Matty777 (Aug 29, 2015)

This is happening!!!


----------



## Baltoro (Aug 17, 2017)

Great idea, definitely trying this


----------



## Telldor (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice


----------



## tominoz (Mar 23, 2011)

For anyone in Oz, ALDI sell the bike vies on the floor stand every year. Does a great job


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

This sucks!!!!................ I’ve got to stop coming to the section in AT. That is a genius idea and now I have to go buy one. I did the harbor freight vice thing and it works OK but I’m sure this will work far better.

I may be the man with the most bow vices in the history of Archery!!!!
I have bought two or three and made three or four. I may just start a museum. LOL

In all seriousness thank you for posting.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I have an old Cobra brand vise that works on the same principle.


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

ordered this after seeing these post and got it mounted on my table and it is seriously perfect considered it was 35 dollars! super adjustable as far as the position!! couldnt be happier! thanks OP!


----------



## Rjaytalk (Sep 3, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> This is the best $35 I've spent on archery equipment. It's a basic bicycle vise. Does everything I need it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ruffjason said:


> This is the best $35 I've spent on archery equipment. It's a basic bicycle vise. Does everything I need it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are a Genius


----------



## Larsonec9 (Aug 17, 2020)

How is the bow being held in the stand? Don't really want to clamp down on my CF stabilizer.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Larsonec9 said:


> How is the bow being held in the stand? Don't really want to clamp down on my CF stabilizer.


I have an old fatter stabilizer i use to clamp onto. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mday97 (Oct 1, 2016)

ruffjason said:


> This is the best $35 I've spent on archery equipment. It's a basic bicycle vise. Does everything I need it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mday97 (Oct 1, 2016)

ruffjason said:


> This is the best $35 I've spent on archery equipment. It's a basic bicycle vise. Does everything I need it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DrakeK342 (Nov 21, 2020)

Great idea for a cheaper idea


----------



## Rjaytalk (Sep 3, 2020)

Larsonec9 said:


> How is the bow being held in the stand? Don't really want to clamp down on my CF stabilizer.


If it was me i would use a cheap stabilizer when tuning the bow. When shooting just replace the original stabilizer..


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Rjaytalk said:


> If it was me i would use a cheap stabilizer when tuning the bow. When shooting just replace the original stabilizer..


Exactly. I use a really old x ring stabilizer off my old mathews ulta lite. Works great. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Dan310 said:


> Does it work well when you put it straight against the riser or does it only seem to work well on a stab?


Haven't tried to clamp to riser but it would prob work. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Dan310 said:


> Does the stab unscrew from riser when working on it? I feel like it might slowly turn the bow when working on it.


It can but that hasn't been much of a problem for me. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Dan310 said:


> I'll have to try it out.. Thanks!


For $35, it's worth it. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

The jaw tension is adjustable so it can hold your stab at the desired amount of firmness. When setting the 2nd axis on my sights, I like to have it very solid. Since the jaws are padded, there is no damage to your carbon stab....none that I have noticed and I am "particular" about my archery gear.


----------



## Mario9292 (Jan 3, 2021)

thanks for the idea, just ordered one!


----------



## Phavens (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks for the tip, I'll be picking one of these up shortly.


----------



## Mdimatteo (Feb 8, 2019)

Wish I would’ve seen this before ordering my PSE bow vice. Should be here any day now. You e peaked my interest though. What are you doing to level the bow to set your sight?


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mdimatteo said:


> Wish I would’ve seen this before ordering my PSE bow vice. Should be here any day now. You e peaked my interest though. What are you doing to level the bow to set your sight?


I just put a 4' long carpenter's level on the limb pockets. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mdimatteo (Feb 8, 2019)

ruffjason said:


> I just put a 4' long carpenter's level on the limb pockets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That’s what I figured. Now to decide if I want to stick with the PSE or save $100 on a vice! Of course, it just showed up an hour ago.


----------



## PAhunter16 (Dec 10, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> This is the best $35 I've spent on archery equipment. It's a basic bicycle vise. Does everything I need it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweett


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mdimatteo said:


> That’s what I figured. Now to decide if I want to stick with the PSE or save $100 on a vice! Of course, it just showed up an hour ago.


I also use a string level on string and a shorter level i place on the sight housing for additional level checks. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAhunter16 (Dec 10, 2020)

ruffjason said:


> I also use a string level on string and a shorter level i place on the sight housing for additional level checks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Good thinkin


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 5, 2020)

I use the tripod bike stand that I already own. It's a little tricky to get it perfect but it's close enough.


----------

